# ati x600 pro HELP



## Marholl (May 5, 2005)

[/FONT]

Help my ati x600 pro sucks my card is going craysy i can clock it over 20 mhz and it fucks up any tips or something when i clock it over 30mhz whit 3 fans at 5436 rpm and when i play the image is like disco any help


               IM NEW HERE  im just a kid lol 13 years old i live in norway so dont blame my english  



                       celeron:d 2.8 ghz@3.36   ghz ram pc2700 256 mb@pc3200 256mb  
                       sata(153):200gb   ide ata 40 gb   ide ata 10 gb  ) ide ata dvd burner burning time 4x     
                       flashed  8 x


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 8, 2005)

Perhaps you shouldn't overclock it by more than 20MHz then? 
I'm guessing by clock you are meaning that you are trying to overclock it by that much. Otherwise, your card is more or less dead I'd say, not being able to run at 30MHz.


----------



## Marholl (May 8, 2005)

lol i found out that my memory was fucked up i can clock my memory 15mhz max and my core lol 140 mhz lol help me plaze


----------



## mantra (May 20, 2005)

hi
can i easly and safe overclocking a x600 pro like a xt???
overclock to 500 core 
and 370 mem??

the x600 haven't a temperature controll


----------



## djbbenn (May 20, 2005)

Use Atitool to see if you can get the speeds. Use the find max mem/core. Makesure you have good cooling/ventilation.

-Dan


----------



## mantra (May 20, 2005)

> Use Atitool to see if you can get the speeds. Use the find max mem/core. Makesure you have good cooling/ventilation.



thanks dan 
i have the built in cooling/ventilation 
without a good cooling/ventilation what kind of risk could i have?
the intel cpu , at a high temperature ,shut down , the ati video card?


----------



## djbbenn (May 20, 2005)

Well with out good cooling you overheat. When you do that you lose stability and performance and could do damage. The new ATi cards will just reset if they get a bad error or overheat so, your pretty safe. But here is still a risk of damage. Just run find max mem/core and when you get a good oc (10-15%) run scan for artifacts for 15min. If you get errors, clock it down about 10MHz and rescan. Watch your temps.

-Dan


----------



## mantra (May 20, 2005)

> Watch your temps


 my x600 pro and my x700 pro haven't one!



but i know there is a sappire tool to overclock ( redline ) but i can't download it!!!!!


thank


----------



## djbbenn (May 20, 2005)

If it doesn't have a temp mon you can always just put your hand over it (not touching it) and see what kind of heat is coming off it. Just make sure you have good cooling and don't go above 10-15% where you don't have a temp mon.

-Dan


----------



## mantra (May 21, 2005)

what about the software REDLINE ?!?!?!?
has somebody this software?


----------



## mantra (May 30, 2005)

but maybe the x600 & x700 have a temperature monitor
maybe atitool is not able to detect it?


----------

